# Schlagschnurknoten hält nicht was nun ????



## SteffenG (27. November 2007)

Hey Leute hab mir gerade meine fireline XDS aufegspult und wollte ganz normal mein schlagschnurknoten machen aber irgendwie rutscht er immer durch woran liegt das ???
Ich hatte vorher ne mono als hauptschnur da ging das ohne probleme nur jetzt mit der geflochtenen Hauptschnur funzt das nicht habt ihr event ein anderer Knoten oder ne Lösung ??
Mfg


----------



## Chrizzi (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten hält nicht was nun ????*

Du willst Geflecht an Mono knoten, richtig?

Dann versuchs mal mit den Albright-Knoten. Irgendwo wirst du den schon ergooglen, oder mit der Boardsuche finden.


----------



## eckart70 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten hält nicht was nun ????*

HI
[SIZE=-1]*Doppelter Uniknoten*[/SIZE]


----------



## Erdwurm (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten hält nicht was nun ????*

den mahin-knoten haett cih im angebot

http://karpfenfreunde-sachsen.de/?p=35


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten hält nicht was nun ????*

Albright-Knoten, eindeutig! Hier animiert:
http://www.animatedknots.com/albright/index.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com

Die rote Schnur, stellt die Mono in Deinem Fall dar.


----------



## SteffenG (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten hält nicht was nun ????*

da weiss ich ja garnicht welchen ich nehmen soll wie gesagt habe ne 55mono schlagschnur und ne 23 geflochte Hauptschnur


----------



## SteffenG (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten hält nicht was nun ????*

@erdwurm diesen knoten hab ich sonst auch immer gemacht funzt aber nicht mit der geflochtenen hab ihn jetzt 3 mal gebunden hält einfach nicht


----------



## Chrizzi (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten hält nicht was nun ????*

Den Albright, der ist für Geflecht an Mono von unterschiedlichen Durchmessern.


Edit: Mach den Albright etwas anders:

Ganz zum schluss wird die Geflochtene ja *einmal* durch diese Monoschlaufe geführt. Wickel das Gelfecht 5mal durch die Monoschlaufe, das ist besser - hält zumindestens bei mir besser.


----------



## SteffenG (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten hält nicht was nun ????*

hallo hab ihn jetzt grad mal auprobiert bis jetzt hält er mal hab auch schon die probe gemacht ging nicht mehr auf werde ihn jetzt gleich noch auf der anderen spule probieren wie fest zieht ihr wenn ihr eure knoten testet oder besser gesagt wie testet ihr ???


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten hält nicht was nun ????*

Mit dem Albright konsturiere ich seit Jahren meine Vorfächer... wenn der nicht hält, dann weiß ich es nicht! :g

Und wegen Schnurbruch hab ich noch keinen Karpfen verloren!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten hält nicht was nun ????*

Das möchte ich auch mal wissen:"Wie STARK und WIE testet ihr eure Knoten bezw. auch Vrofächer???  mfg Marvin


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten hält nicht was nun ????*

Was mir noch einfällt: DIe Geflochtene unbedingt nass machen beim Zuziehen!

Zum Test:
Ich hänge die Mono an nen Waagen-Haken und den Haken (weil bei mir eben Vorfach) in den Schenkel einer Schere... und dann wird gezogen. Feste. Bis zum geht nicht mehr.
Bei mir rührt sich da nix. Zum Abschluß nen Tropfen Sekundenkleber und das Ding ist fixiert für die Ewigkeit!


----------



## SteffenG (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten hält nicht was nun ????*

ja das wollte ich noch fragen ob ich das noch zusätzlich machen kann oder muss oder ob es die schnur vieleicht sogar angreift !ICh vertraue dir jetzt einfach mal wie gesagt hatte den normal nie benutzt durch das meine alte Hauptschnur auch ne mono war !


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten hält nicht was nun ????*



SteffenG schrieb:


> ICh vertraue dir jetzt einfach mal...


YEAH - trust me! :vik:

Nee, da mach Dir mal keine Sorgen. Jeder einzelne Karpfen, der auf unser HP zu bewundern ist hat gegen diesen Knoten erfolglos angekämpft. :g


----------



## SteffenG (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten hält nicht was nun ????*

alles kalr hab ihn jetzt noch mit sekundenkleber befestigt ich meld mich wenn ich sonntag wieder zuhause bin ob es gehalten hat oder nicht sofern es über haupt was zu halten gibt:m


----------



## Gunnar (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten hält nicht was nun ????*

Kannste machen musst Du aber nicht. Wichtig ist mind. 20 Wicklungen mit der geflochtenen machen und auf der selben Seite durch die Monoschlaufe wie Du reingegangen bist.
Doppelter Uni hält aber auch.

Gunnar


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten hält nicht was nun ????*

20???

Welcher Mensch soll das denn mit 10 Fingern fertig bringen? 
Ich mach immer so etwa 8 Wicklungen - und das hält bombig.


----------



## Gunnar (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten hält nicht was nun ????*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> 20???
> 
> Welcher Mensch soll das denn mit 10 Fingern fertig bringen?
> Ich mach immer so etwa 8 Wicklungen - und das hält bombig.


 
Alles eine Sache der Übung. Mit zu wenig Wicklung ist mir der Knoten schon auseinandergerutscht. Doppelten Uni fine ich sowieso einfacher zu binden.

Gunnar


----------



## SteffenG (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten hält nicht was nun ????*

20 wicklungen ist ein bsichen arg und der doppelte uni ist auch für schnürre die gleichen durchmesser haben in etwa aber nicht für ne 55er und ne 23 er das ist ein bissel arg hab jetzt ja die Knoten gebunden denke schon das sie halten !


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten hält nicht was nun ????*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> 20???
> 
> Welcher Mensch soll das denn mit 10 Fingern fertig bringen?
> Ich mach immer so etwa 8 Wicklungen - und das hält bombig.



 Mit welchem Durchmesser Flurocarbon angelst du denn? Und als Geflochtene doch bestimmt eine 25lb oder?  mfg Marvin  Pser Knoten hält jetzt endlich  ! Am ende ist beim Schnurtest immer die Geflochtene gerießen aber das ist auch normal weil die nur 9kg hatte eine TufLine meine ich. An FoolishFarmer: Ist das normal das die Geflochtene so schnell reißt?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten hält nicht was nun ????*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Mit welchem Durchmesser Flurocarbon angelst du denn? Und als Geflochtene doch bestimmt eine 25lb oder?  mfg Marvin  Pser Knoten hält jetzt endlich  ! Am ende ist beim Schnurtest immer die Geflochtene gerießen aber das ist auch normal weil die nur 9kg hatte eine TufLine meine ich. An FoolishFarmer: Ist das normal das die Geflochtene so schnell reißt?


Nu geht das wieder los... 
Ich guck morgen mal nach, weiß ich so gar nicht! |rolleyes

Und NEIN, dass die Geflochtene so wegreißt ist sicher nicht normal.


----------



## jkc (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten hält nicht was nun ????*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Was mir noch einfällt: DIe Geflochtene unbedingt nass machen beim Zuziehen!
> 
> Zum Test:
> Ich hänge die Mono an nen Waagen-Haken und den Haken (weil bei mir eben Vorfach) in den Schenkel einer Schere... und dann wird gezogen. Feste. Bis zum geht nicht mehr.
> Bei mir rührt sich da nix. Zum Abschluß nen Tropfen Sekundenkleber und das Ding ist fixiert für die Ewigkeit!



Oh, oh, bitte aufpassen!:
Wenn die Schnur reißen sollte könnte die Waage unreparierbar geschädigt werden...

Grüße JKc


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten hält nicht was nun ????*



eckart70 schrieb:


> HI
> [SIZE=-1]*Doppelter Uniknoten*[/SIZE]


 
jap den amch ich auch! in Kombo mit Mono und Geflochtener is der echt unschlagbar!

als I-tüpfelchen kommt noch ein kleiner tropfen sekundenkleber rauf und das ding is bombensicher!#h


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten hält nicht was nun ????*



jkc schrieb:


> Oh, oh, bitte aufpassen!:
> Wenn die Schnur reißen sollte könnte die Waage unreparierbar geschädigt werden...


Deswegen hänge ich die Schnur ja auch nicht an die Waage, sondern nur an den Haken der Waage (den ich dann wiederum in der Hand halte)!


----------



## jkc (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten hält nicht was nun ????*

Ahso, dann ist joar guat!


----------



## Rudl (27. November 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten hält nicht was nun ????*

Vom Super oder Sekundenklebern würde ich abraten und stattdessen Latexkleber empfehlen.

http://shop.carppoint.at/product_info.php/info/p55_Bondage-Rig-Glue.html


----------



## Michael R. (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten hält nicht was nun ????*

Moin
Kleber für nen Knoten? Wenn der Knoten richtig gebunden ist braucht man keinen Kleber. Ich hab meinen Kleber vor drei Jahren verschenkt.


----------



## SteffenG (28. November 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten hält nicht was nun ????*

Also ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das der Knoten jetzt hält dadurch das ich iohn ncoh mit sekundenkleber gesichert habe müsste das schon passen !

Ich seh es ja bald werde morgen mittag raus fahren das letzte mal sehr wahrscheinlich für dieses Jahr bis Sonntag mal sehen ob sie noch fressen !


----------



## peterws (29. November 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten hält nicht was nun ????*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Mach den Albright etwas anders:
> 
> Ganz zum schluss wird die Geflochtene ja *einmal* durch diese Monoschlaufe geführt. Wickel das Gelfecht 5mal durch die Monoschlaufe, das ist besser - hält zumindestens bei mir besser.



So habe ich es auch gemacht (17er Fireline an 40er Mono). Hält bombig! Ohne Kleber!


----------



## Pinn (30. November 2007)

*AW: Schlagschnurknoten hält nicht was nun ????*



Rudl schrieb:


> Vom Super oder Sekundenklebern würde ich abraten und stattdessen Latexkleber empfehlen.



Von Kleber jeder Art beim Albright-Knoten würde ich abraten, weil alle Kleber zu sehr auftragen und der Knoten dadurch dicker wird. Mit Kleber "stolpert" er im Spitzenring - sowohl beim Auswerfen als auch beim  Einholen bzw. im Drill. Der Albright-Knoten ist nicht nur wegen seiner Haltbarkeit und Festigkeit beliebt, sondern auch deshalb, weil er sehr schlank ist und deshalb (ohne Kleber!) gut durch alle Rutenringe gleitet, sogar durch die engen Spitzenringe von Feederruten.

Gruß, Werner


----------

